# Add output of command to login message



## dead_rabbit (Nov 30, 2010)

I would like to add the output of `$ remind -c+1 ~/.reminders` (produces a weekly calendar of events) to the login message for a given user. Any ideas on how I should go about accomplishing this? Perhaps it does not need to be in the login message itself, I simple want the output of this command displayed when the user logs in.


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, suffice it to say that it's a bit dense for me (and based on the concentrations of CH3CH2OH coursing through my bloodstream, probably will be for a while), but login.conf(5) looks like your beast, yeah?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2010)

Add it to the user's ~/.login.


----------

